# Enclosure questions.



## cooperevans001 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey there. I am somewhat new to T keeping, and I would like to know what things I could do to improve my Pinktoes life. She is very good at eating, moving around, and well hydrated. I just dont know about her cage setup. She is currently held in a large,  tank, which is not vertical much, with mulch substrate, and her faux log. What things could I do, other than a different cage, to improve her quality of life? I am thinking things like different substrate, decorations, and different feeding schedule (I currently feed her 3 med crickets every 2 weeks or so). I want to make her life as natural and as happy as I can. Any tips and advice would help. Thanks!


----------



## viper69 (Sep 22, 2016)

It's nice to see someone ask this type of information, instead of the typical "My Avic is Dying" post we usually read.

I have kept a lot of Avics over time, as do others on here.

Put up a pic before specific meaningful advice for you can be provided. A full side pic of container and one from above (showing the inside of course) would be needed.

Also, more specifics are needed. DLS of the T, and adjectives such as "large" provide *no* information at all, esp w/out knowing the size of the T. We aren't mindreaders 

In the meantime here's a link for you to read http://arachnoboards.com/threads/avicularia-husbandry.282549/#post-2461399

The only thing I can provide as of now is the substrate. I typically use cocofiber, and they only get an inch, they are arboreal as I assume you know.

Your container should be vertically oriented, but again, depends on the size of the T. Meaning if you have a 1" Avic there are containers that aren't as tall it would be fine, but not if it was 4-6" in size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## Leonardo the Mage (Sep 22, 2016)

If you are keeping her in an aquarium and don't have any other enclosures, turning the aquarium on-end will give her much more vertical room. Corkbark or other materials can provide a background she can climb. Depending on the design and size, your faux log could be glued to the back to provide a hide.


----------



## mistertim (Sep 22, 2016)

Agree with @viper69...definitely need pics of the enclosure and more info about the spider. An issue you may have with using an aquarium (I'm assuming that's what you meant by "tank") is that it lacks cross ventilation which is one of the most, if not the most, important things for an Avic.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 22, 2016)

Okay, I measured her, she is about 9cm long, and 5cm wide. Her tank is 10.5(h)x15 (l)x 8 (w).  Sorry for low-res pic.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 22, 2016)

I am also thinking of getting another T. I have narrowed it down to a Salmon Pink Birdeater or an Ornamental of some kind. Which of the two would you guys recommend?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 22, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> Okay, I measured her, she is about 9cm long, and 5cm wide. Her tank is 10.5(h)x15 (l)x 8 (w).


You need an arboreal enclosure my man, height is important, they are arboreals at the end as you know. Also I'm not able to see well now but I wouldn't use that kind of (bark chip?) substrate. Use dry coco fiber, or Irish peat moss.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 22, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I am also thinking of getting another T. I have narrowed it down to a Salmon Pink Birdeater or an Ornamental of some kind. Which of the two would you guys recommend?


Definitely the first one, trust me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 22, 2016)

What coco fiber and peat moss would you recommend and where could I get it? Also, what cage would you think would be best? I got her on a whim, went to the local PetCo to get crickets and they were clearing out alot of their reptiles, gave me a great discount, and her log was included. Another thing. Where are good places to buy T's online? I am thinking Jamie's Tarantulas. Any input would be great. I am thinking of a spiderling. Any comprehensive guides on raising them to maturity?


----------



## mistertim (Sep 22, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> What coco fiber and peat moss would you recommend and where could I get it? Also, what cage would you think would be best? I got her on a whim, went to the local PetCo to get crickets and they were clearing out alot of their reptiles, gave me a great discount, and her log was included. Another thing. Where are good places to buy T's online? I am thinking Jamie's Tarantulas. Any input would be great. I am thinking of a spiderling. Any comprehensive guides on raising them to maturity?


Before you worry about buying another T you really need to get this one's enclosure right. That is not a good setup for an Avic. They need more height than length, dry sub (coco fiber, topsoil, peat moss, etc...NOT wood chips as that can be deadly if it has cedar), a water dish, and plenty of cross ventilation. That setup doesn't have any of that besides the water dish. Take a look at some of the other members' Avic enclosures for some ideas. Lack of cross ventilation can be a death trap to that genus. And you don't have to spend a ton on it either. How large is your Avic?


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 22, 2016)

The measurements are above. Any specific terrariums though? The zoo med tall ones look promising.


----------



## mistertim (Sep 22, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> The measurements are above. Any specific terrariums though? The zoo med tall ones look promising.


Sorry, totally missed the measurements. Ok so its probably close to 4 inches DLS meaning you're looking for its adult enclosure. The Zoo Med and Exo Terra are nice enclosures, however they aren't ideal for Avics as they're somewhat lacking in cross ventilation and they're glass so its really difficult to add your own. That isn't to say your Avic will die if you put it in one...its just not ideal. If you're ok with spending that amount of money for an enclosure, instead of the Zoo Med or Exo Terra I would get one of Jamie's acrylic adult enclosures...that is what I use for my subt-adult A. versicolor and it works great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 22, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> What coco fiber and peat moss would you recommend and where could I get it? Also, what cage would you think would be best?


I don't know, man. I can mention more than one, but from what I know the glass arboreal enclosure that we use in Europe aren't available so easily in the U.S, but anyway you can use: jars, Exo Terra arboreal enclosures (I don't particularly like those that much, and IMO overpriced but they work) or acrylic arboreal ones.

As far as the substrate IMO the brand it's not that much important, I buy directly (KG) of bags of coco fiber and Irish peat moss ready to use. I don't like bricks, they are quite annoying and take *forever *to dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 22, 2016)

Can someone enlighten me on what cross ventilation is? And, if I could afford a Jamies enclosure I would. They are so expensive though. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 22, 2016)

mistertim said:


> however they aren't ideal for Avics as they're somewhat lacking in cross ventilation and they're glass so its really difficult to add your own. .


they have enough vent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 22, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> Can someone enlighten me on what cross ventilation is? And, if I could afford a Jamies enclosure I would. They are so expensive though. Any other suggestions?


holes in the side of the cage. a plastic sterlite tub from walmart. get one thats tall and add your own vent. a soldering iron makes this very easy. 

i very highly do not recommend any Poecilotheria for a beginner. the Lasiodora is the better option for sure. also, before you get any Poecilotheria, i highly recommend getting a Psalmopoeus first, as they are pretty much pokies except they dont have bad venom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 22, 2016)

If I got a Baboon, it is for sure I wouldn't handle it. They are just too agressive. I am thinking a Salmon Pink and an Indian ornamental. Any thoughts? Also, thanks for all the info guys. It will really help, and it will possibly imrove my T's quality of life. I will try and get a new cage online, or modify one, and will get some new substrate and a few plants. Where I live there arent any pet stores other than PetCo and Pet Smart though.


----------



## viper69 (Sep 22, 2016)

You seem to be quite new to Ts, I don't recommend an Old Word T at all.

The cage you have is not the right one for an arboreal, esp an Avic. You can put them in an ExoTerra provided you use a piece of acrylic w/drilled holes in it and don't use the screen top. Tarantulas get their tarsal claws stuck in screen, and can lose a leg or suffer other injury, it's not a nice situation. You can use sterilite as well. In short, you need to provide a good amount of air exchange, usually done via cross ventilation. The Europeans conduct air exchange as an ExoTerra does. ExoTerra's are modeled after the European glass "cubes" they use.



cooperevans001 said:


> I got her on a whim,


Bad idea, esp for an Avic. Read the link I posted earlier if you haven't done so, and more importantly READ a lot through the forums here on Avic. There are plenty of threads where people "Help my Avic", these are the ones I'd research as they have the most suggestions.

I wouldn't get another sling, at least an Avic sling until you have managed to setup this one and successfully keep it. Avic slings are very easy to kill when you don't have enough knowledge. The larger the Avic the better off you and the T will be.

Moist/stuffy/ stagnant air filled containers kill Avics.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 22, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> If I got a Baboon, it is for sure I wouldn't handle it. They are just too agressive. I am thinking a Salmon Pink and an Indian ornamental.


you will not find one person on this forum that will recommend you getting a Poecilotheria (ornamental). the Lasiodora parahybana (salmon pink) is a much better option. handling any tarantula is not a good idea and handling any old world species is just plain dumb.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Sep 22, 2016)

mistertim said:


> The Zoo Med and Exo Terra are nice enclosures, however they aren't ideal for Avics as they're somewhat lacking in cross ventilation and they're glass so its really difficult to add your own.


But Tim, how do you reconcile the above statement with the fact that Europeans have been successfully keeping and breeding Avic in glass containers, which the ExoTerra is modeled off of? @Chris LXXIX @louise f @Storm76 do just fine w/the glass cubes as I call them. There's quite a few people in the USA, on the board, keeping Avics in ExoTerras.


ExoTerra's are fine. I don't believe Avics need cross ventilation per se, what they need is a reasonable amount of air exchange. Don't you think?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Award 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 22, 2016)

viper69 said:


> ExoTerra's are fine. I don't believe Avics need cross ventilation per se, what they need is a reasonable amount of air exchange. Don't you think?


agreed. 
the only thing that kills Avics is stuffy conditions.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 22, 2016)

So, tall tank with good air exchange. Okay. Also, what is bad about Ornamentals? I am looking for a more advanced T to get experiance with. I have done alot of reading recently. All I need is some time and supplies to set up a good terrarium. My last T was a very quick setup, which I now know is bad.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 22, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> So, tall tank with good air exchange. Okay. Also, what is bad about Ornamentals? I am looking for a more advanced T to get experiance with. I have done alot of reading recently. All I need is some time and supplies to set up a good terrarium. My last T was a very quick setup, which I now know is bad.


they are super fast when they want to be, can be very defensive and have some of the worst venom out of all tarantulas. check out my signature under this post, thats all i have to say for comparing research to hands on experience. a more advanced T for you would be Psalmopoeus or some bigger tropical tarantulas.( Pamphobeteus, Phormictopus, Nhandu, Acanthroscurria) raise a Psalmopoeus sling to adult and get a couple other tropics to be fully ready.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 22, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> So, tall tank with good air exchange. Okay. Also, what is bad about Ornamentals? I am looking for a more advanced T to get experiance with. I have done alot of reading recently. All I need is some time and supplies to set up a good terrarium. My last T was a very quick setup, which I now know is bad.


It seems you are quite new to owning tarantulas, it would make sense to get something that is more manageable. It's like flying a plane, you get your pilot's license and you aren't allowed to fly Boeing 787 for a reason. The same is true for a T, they are not all created equal, nor are owners.

Obtaining experience in successfully owning a tarantula that is not advanced will pay off far later more than one can imagine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mistertim (Sep 22, 2016)

viper69 said:


> But Tim, how do you reconcile the above statement with the fact that Europeans have been successfully keeping and breeding Avic in glass containers, which the ExoTerra is modeled off of? @Chris LXXIX @louise f do just fine w/the glass cubes as I call them. And @Storm76 has raised Avics in ExoTerra as well. There's quite a few people in the USA, on the board, keeping Avics in ExoTerras.
> 
> 
> ExoTerra's are fine. I don't believe Avics need cross ventilation per se, what they need is a reasonable amount of air exchange. Don't you think?


Fair points. The empirical evidence certainly seems to indicate that they do just fine as long as they have adequate airflow, independent of the source. 








Then again, I don't trust those Europeans. I think there's actually a huge landfill full of dead Avics over there and they're just doing the whole "glass enclosures work fine for Avics, look!" thing to try and troll us.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## viper69 (Sep 22, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Then again, I don't trust those Europeans.


Well there is some merit to that. You know those Germans, they tend to get a bit uppity and drag everyone into their issues, it's happened twice already! 

They prob tell us glass cubes work fine just to keep the USA hobby down


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 22, 2016)

You can do a cheap but very nice arboreal enclosure with a sterilite tub with walmart. Orient it so it's the most vertical it can get. I cut out a large section of the lid and glue in acrylic from home depot. 













After



__ YagerManJennsen
__ May 14, 2016
__ 11



						After modification. Housing for Avic avic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## symbol (Sep 22, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> Also, thanks for all the info guys. It will really help, and it will possibly imrove my T's quality of life. I will try and get a new cage online, or modify one, and will get some new substrate and a few plants. Where I live there arent any pet stores other than PetCo and Pet Smart though.


It doesn't have to be anything fancy or expensive. As already mentioned, Sterilite tubs should be readily available and inexpensive. Many people here on the boards also use plastic gallon jars from Walmart with good success. Really Useful Boxes are also an option if you're willing to do some modifications to put them into an upright/tall configuration. (EulersK has a tutorial on how to do this which I can't be bothered to look up at the moment, but you should be able to find if you search for it.) You might even be able to use a 19L (or similar) Really Useful Box without any modifications besides adding some ventilation, but I don't know how easily you'll be able to find that size.

Coco fibre should be easy enough to find at PetSmart. It's often sold in compressed bricks and may be labelled as coconut husk, coir, or fiber. Many people on the boards also swear by plain topsoil which is cheap and readily available from garden centres and even many hardware stores. Just make sure to get something without any fertilizers or other additives.

Plastic plants and the like should also be readily available from somewhere like PetSmart.


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 22, 2016)

@cooperevans001 Regarding your Avic; you need a vertically oriented enclosure for your current spider.  Your setup that you posted is not adequate at all.  The substrate is also not good, you need coco fiber or something similar.

Check out the Enclosures section of this Forum.  There are a lot of awesome set ups posted by all different members.  It is not necessary to spend billions on a fancy set up _*but *_you do want to ensure that you have at least the basic requirements for Avics that have been mentioned in this thread.  Vertical orientation, adequate plant material for webbing anchor points, proper substrate, etc.

Once you get all that stuff sorted out you will have a happy Tarantula and no reason to think you will not have it for many years to come. 

Also regarding feeding; I feed my larger sized specimens pretty sparingly.  One or two crickets every couple of weeks or whenever I remember to feed them.  I really do not have a set schedule for feeding as it is not really important to be rigid with a feeding schedule.  They can go a week or so without food and not be at all affected. 

Do make sure that you always have fresh water available for it though.  Water is far more crucial than a few days without food.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 23, 2016)

viper69 said:


> And @Storm76 has raised Avics in ExoTerra as well.


Correction: I don't use ExoTerras, but I have some adults in glass tanks that do just fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Sep 23, 2016)

mistertim said:


> I don't trust those Europeans. I think there's actually a huge landfill full of dead Avics over there and they're just doing the whole "glass enclosures work fine for Avics, look!" thing to try and troll us.


Geez you got us good, damn you for revealing our secret weapons.  Lets go to plan B then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh my god @louise f , not plan B! 
That plan is only to be used as a last resort!

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1 | Popcorn 1


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the help and feedback guys. I am definantly going to change up my T's enclosure and feeding schedule. I am going to create a different thread for reccomendations of spiders, and all that. Thanks!


----------



## symbol (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> Thanks for all the help and feedback guys. I am definantly going to change up my T's enclosure and feeding schedule. I am going to create a different thread for reccomendations of spiders, and all that. Thanks!


There are already several threads full of spider recommendations. A couple new ones have even been started in the last few days. Before you make a new thread asking for recommendations, check the existing ones. If you have specific questions or want additional info or recommendations after that THEN create a new thread.

Here are some links to get you started:
Beginner Info (including links to several threads discussing both good and bad "starter" Ts)
Quick Reference Guide <- tonnes of useful information here! Post #8 has links to a few "what species should I get next?" threads and post #12 links to discussions about spiders with specific traits (eg. heavy webbers, burrowers, colourful spiders, defensive spiders, etc.)
I'd recommend checking some of those threads out before you start any new threads. And if you find you're interested in a particular species, do a search for it and look for relevant information and threads that have already been posted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't particularly want a 'Beginner' T, I am looking for something more advanced. Any info on those?


----------



## symbol (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I don't particularly want a 'Beginner' T, I am looking for something more advanced. Any info on those?


Did you even look at the threads I linked? There're links to threads on "intermediate" Ts in there as well as first arboreals and first OWs. And if you read my post I mentioned that there's lots of great info in Ts with specific traits in that quick reference guide. So if you want something very defensive, or with a great feeding response, or that makes lots of webs or burrows, or is very colourful, or whaterver, just look under the appropriate heading and you'll find tonnes of recommendations. I even gave you direct links to the relevant posts within the thread to save you the scrolling. The info is there. Read it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I don't particularly want a 'Beginner' T, I am looking for something more advanced. Any info on those?


But you are a Beginner... You didn't know how to setup your only other Ts enclosure even close to right. You have little understanding of the differences between different Ts -- OW,NW -- terrestrial, arboreal,fossorial. How to feed them and how they grow. How to safely care for them. If you don't want to learn with a hard to kill easy to care for beginner T then you really need to do a lot more research. Otherwise you're going to end up with something you won't enjoy keeping or a bunch of dead Ts.

I'm all for people getting Ts they enjoy but you need to have knowledge to care for them.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Estein (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I don't particularly want a 'Beginner' T, I am looking for something more advanced. Any info on those?


I agree with what others have suggested--don't jump straight into another T, especially an advanced one like a pokie. It's awesome that you're doing your research (and that's a vital aspect of raising any animal), but there are too many lessons that come with experience to use research as a sole substitute. 

After you get your avic set up, and after you've spent some time honing your husbandry, start thinking about T number two. When that time comes, I definitely recommend that LP you were considering. I just got mine as a sling a few weeks ago and am thrilled with the little cutie.

Happy keeping!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Sep 23, 2016)

Not sure if anyone else has mentioned it yet or not, but you could also turn the tank you have right now on it's end. Then just buy some acrylic, few hinges, and some silicon, and make a folding door with either drilled holes or round vents for ventilation. There's tons of tutorials on here and youtube that'll walk you through it. 

And I agree with everyone else on the more advanced t's, not to discourage you or try to sound harsh, but after seeing your current avic enclosure (which is no biggy, everyone has to learn sometime), it'd be best if you got all the basics down before buying another T let along a pokie.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 23, 2016)

I was very ill-informed when buying my T, like I am sure most of you have experianced. Thanks for all the help though. If I can make it to a pet store today, I will definantly rearrange her setup, and post pics.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ghost56 (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I was very ill-informed when buying my T, like I am sure most of you have experianced. Thanks for all the help though. If I can make it to a pet store today, I will definantly rearrange her setup, and post pics.


Ya it's common, luckily there's places like here which I know have helped me a ton. I'm a firm believer in getting what you want so IMO, which I know some will disagree with, once you do work out everything with your current T, and do TONS of research on what you do want. I'd say go for it, just make sure you know all the consequences if per say something did go wrong.

I should also add since this kinda contradicts my last post, it'd be best if you waited a while to make sure your avic does good, and give yourself some time to get plenty of experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Estein (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I was very ill-informed when buying my T, like I am sure most of you have experianced. Thanks for all the help though. If I can make it to a pet store today, I will definantly rearrange her setup, and post pics.


There's definitely a learning curve, but by asking questions and seeking advice you're already doing way better than many. Kudos on wanting the best for your T. Looking forward to seeing the new setup!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CEOAirsoft (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I am also thinking of getting another T. I have narrowed it down to a Salmon Pink Birdeater or an Ornamental of some kind. Which of the two would you guys recommend?


I was thinking about getting my third T and it was between the Salmon Pink and the A. Genic. I was going to get a Salmon Pink until I figured out that they don't actually get 10".


----------



## Estein (Sep 23, 2016)

CEOAirsoft said:


> I was thinking about getting my third T and it was between the Salmon Pink and the A. Genic. I was going to get a Salmon Pink until I figured out that they don't actually get 10".


IMO, ~8" is still pretty impressive.  I'm stoked to watch my little guy/gal grow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mistertim (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I was very ill-informed when buying my T, like I am sure most of you have experianced. Thanks for all the help though. If I can make it to a pet store today, I will definantly rearrange her setup, and post pics.


Nothing wrong with that...it happens. And there's nothing wrong with wanting to get into more advanced species, but its a good idea to do it intelligently and in steps. Best thing right now is just to learn as much of the basics as you can and get comfortable with general tarantula husbandry. Then once you're there you can decide what you eventually want to work your way up to and what the best way to do it is. 

As others here told me when I first started (and wanted to jump too quickly into advanced species)...there's no rush. You don't want to end up with a spider that you're not ready for as it won't be good for the spider or for you. And along the way you'll find that there are TONS of amazing tarantulas that are in the "beginner" or "intermediate" range that you might have overlooked if you were just going full steam ahead into advanced species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 23, 2016)

Anyway in regards of the arboreal Exo Terra enclosures, those works pretty well, no doubts, just that, at the price of one 'Exo' I can buy five glass enclosure like that from Germany/Hungary. Subjective issue anyway.

Lately there's new models by that brand, TSS has some for sale, including those type of glass enclosures that IMO technically could been perfect for desert scorpions or "bone dry substrate" T's but _dat _price and the need of removing the LED lighting device (I think yes but I'm not certain if that's possible btw without ruining something) doesn't have too much appeal on me:

http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/terra-habisphere-terrarium-p-3238.html#.V-Ve6a1HzIU


----------



## CEOAirsoft (Sep 23, 2016)

Estein said:


> IMO, ~8" is still pretty impressive.  I'm stoked to watch my little guy/gal grow.


I agree but the A. Genic gets 7-8 inches so it was basically the choice between a brown spider or a black and white striped spider. So I went with the A. Genic because I like the colors.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 23, 2016)

I got her setup rearanged, added some things, changed substrate to coconut fiber, and added peat moss.

	
	
		
		
	


	








My pinktoe on her new log, probably feeling pretty good about herself.









Is this moss safe for my T? It says it holds moisture well. Just want to make sure it is good for her. I put about a handfull in, and just want to know if I ahould keep it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost56 (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I got her setup rearanged, added some things, changed substrate to coconut fiber, and added peat moss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep should be fine, Avics don't need a ton of moisture though so try not to keep it too wet. And keep an eye on the screen, there's been a few people have their t's chew through it or get caught in it. Looks alot better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 23, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Correction: I don't use ExoTerras, but I have some adults in glass tanks that do just fine.


OH. I thought one of your videos had an ExoTerra?? FIXED!


----------



## viper69 (Sep 23, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> just that, at the price of one 'Exo' I can buy five glass enclosure like that


Yah Chris, but the OP lives in the USA, not Europe hah.


----------



## viper69 (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I got her setup rearanged, added some things, changed substrate to coconut fiber, and added peat moss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can have the tank vertical, I'd lose that screen though. Very bad idea. You really want an acrylic lid.  In your case, that's a Critter Cage, so you need an acrylic piece that can slide in and out.

If you were able to cut out the screen, and mount in an acrylic piece in the screen's place that would be ideal.

Like this, only w/nicer hinges. 



   If you had a fish tank mind you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 23, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Yah Chris, but the OP lives in the USA, not Europe hah.


Yes I know. Bit of solace he's lucky because at least he can buy those acrylic arboreal enclosures I was 'under spell' back then


----------



## viper69 (Sep 23, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes I know. Bit of solace he's lucky because at least he can buy those acrylic arboreal enclosures I was 'under spell' back then


I'd take cheaper Ts over acrylic containers. The cost of some of them is the price of 3 quality slings, or sometimes only 1 quality sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 23, 2016)

I plan on building one out of acrylic, in the fashion of Jamies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I plan on building one out of acrylic, in the fashion of Jamies.


When you do, put up a build thread in the Tank forum.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 23, 2016)

Acrylic is expensive though...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 23, 2016)

A couple more questions... First off, does my spider need to have lighting? I know they are practically blind, but they can still see light from darknwss, I presume. And secondly, my T is in my room, and at night I run a cieling fan and a desk fan to keep me cool and to create noise. Will these dry out my T? Thats it. Thanks!


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> A couple more questions... First off, does my spider need to have lighting? I know they are practically blind, but they can still see light from darknwss, I presume. And secondly, my T is in my room, and at night I run a cieling fan and a desk fan to keep me cool and to create noise. Will these dry out my T? Thats it. Thanks!


no they despise lights on their cage. Cold Blood, a notable member here with a giant collection, keeps all his in darkness nearly 24/7. as long as theyre not aimed at the cage it shouldnt a big problem. the ceiling fan might cause a little too much airflow in the cage though, i'd personally leave it off, the fan is ok as long as its not aimed at the cage.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 23, 2016)

And, when in my keeping should I be able to move on to more advanced T's, like a Baboon, Ornamental, and those sort of T's? I dont want to jump headfirst into a T that I cant handle (not literally).


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 23, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> A couple more questions... First off, does my spider need to have lighting? I know they are practically blind, but they can still see light from darknwss, I presume. And secondly, my T is in my room, and at night I run a cieling fan and a desk fan to keep me cool and to create noise. Will these dry out my T? Thats it. Thanks!


It's ok if you avic aka pink toe is dry. I keep all of mine on dry sub with just a waterdish and no misting. They all do fine. So I wouldn't be to concerned about it being to dry (also depends on where you live and local humidity)


----------



## Trenor (Sep 24, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> And, when in my keeping should I be able to move on to more advanced T's, like a Baboon, Ornamental, and those sort of T's? I dont want to jump headfirst into a T that I cant handle (not literally).


There isn't a solid answer to that question. It's different for everyone. I would recommend you at least get used to caring for the Avic you have. Feeding/watering it, cleaning out the left overs, and getting used to working around it. Get all the tools you need to safely care for it. Maybe let it molt a time or two in your care. See what comes up (as you keep it questions will arise) and get some experience. It's a juvie from the looks of it in the photos. While doing that, get some reading in on here and ask questions.

Once you've got the care for this one down then see where you are. See what others are keeping and how they care for their Ts (I find out a lot of my information from reading about others experience on here and other sites). If you hang out on here for any amount of time you'll end up with a list of Ts you want. Pick one from that list that you are ready for. Double check your information on keeping it and go for it. There are a great selection of tarantulas with a wide array of colors, sizes, temperaments, and traits. Some can have stronger venom, are much faster, and a lot more skittish. No one wants a pet the are afraid of. No one wants a T loose in their home. So it's good to know what you're getting into.

Good luck and welcome to the hobby.

PS: Here is one of mine I am really fond of. (I have a lot of Ts I'm fond of btw) 
0.1 B.albopilosum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 24, 2016)

I just want to preface my post with this: I may be a mod, but I generally post as just a member. Dont' think just because I say something here or whatever I'm not trying to browbeat anyone with my "authority"  I'm just a person who has a hobby. Just like everyone else. 



cooperevans001 said:


> If I got a Baboon, it is for sure I wouldn't handle it. They are just too agressive. I am thinking a Salmon Pink and an Indian ornamental. Any thoughts? Also, thanks for all the info guys. It will really help, and it will possibly imrove my T's quality of life. I will try and get a new cage online, or modify one, and will get some new substrate and a few plants. Where I live there arent any pet stores other than PetCo and Pet Smart though.


handling any T is kind of discouraged in general. T's don't gain anything from the experience whatsoever. It's not like you can bond with it like it's a puppy or a kitten, T's lack the necessary higher brain function that allows that sort of thing. Literally, the only thing you will get out of handling a T, besides you're own satisfaction, is a dangerous situation created for your Tarantula should it suddenly bolt, or jump off your hand, or bite you. There are lots of threads on these forums where a T has bolted during maintenance and is/were now hiding in one of a zillion tight fitting spots you'd never think they'd fit in. Only to die of starvation and dehydration. Ditto on the "I was handling my T when it suddenly jumped off my hand and went splat/has internal injuries". Not a pretty picture and definitely not something the T would have thought was worth the experience.



cooperevans001 said:


> I don't particularly want a 'Beginner' T, I am looking for something more advanced. Any info on those?


since you already have a high level beginner/ low level intermediate T that you are struggling with providing a proper home for, I'd say you need a beginner T, not a more advanced species. Gain more experience with the beginners, they're worth the time trust me. They allow you to make mistakes with their care and housing since most of them are much more forgiving of "beginner" mistakes being generally hardier. That being said, once you've kept your avic, and maybe 1 or 2 other beginner species, maybe a terrestrial or two, that will give you a nice jump off spot as far as accumulated knowledge and experience.  Ornamentals are NOT the place to start. Even experience keepers sometimes choose not to get into that, they are quite a bit more advanced then the intermediate T's you are currently wanting to work towards.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 24, 2016)

@cooperevans001 The set up looks a lot better.  Once you create the new enclosure out of acrylic it will be quite suitable.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 25, 2016)

I am thinking of getting a terrestrial for my next. Either a Salmon Pink or Brazilian White Knee. Are these two good species? Are there any OW terrestrials that you guys would recommend either?


----------



## Tarantula20 (Sep 25, 2016)

Both of those are great second t's, and lets stick to new worlds tell you had something a bit more defensive like for example A.geniculata or Brazilian giant white knee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 25, 2016)

White striped birdeater was the one Jamies has. I mistook that for A gen. Anyone know where I can get a A. geniculata online? Also, any new-world T's that are close to OW, so that I can get some experience with that? I really like OW T's.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 25, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> White striped birdeater was the one Jamies has. I mistook that for A gen. Anyone know where I can get a A. geniculata online?


"White striped birdeater" is Nhandu chromatus which is also a good T. On par with A. geniculata I think inn terms of skittishness or defensiveness


----------



## Trenor (Sep 25, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I am thinking of getting a terrestrial for my next. Either a Salmon Pink or Brazilian White Knee. Are these two good species? Are there any OW terrestrials that you guys would recommend either?


Both of these are great next tarantulas. I got an A.geniculata for my 4th T if I remember correctly. It is a hardy eater which makes feeding time pretty cool. They grow pretty quickly which will help you get used to molt cycles and such.


----------



## Trenor (Sep 25, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> White striped birdeater was the one Jamies has. I mistook that for A gen. Anyone know where I can get a A. geniculata online? Also, any new-world T's that are close to OW, so that I can get some experience with that? I really like OW T's.


Have you looked in here?


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 25, 2016)

My Avic has molted once or twice in my care. I posted a Want To Buy for an A. Genic to see if anyone has one currently. Also, is the vertical log setup in my Avic enclosure good? I have a Cork Round set upright, but she hasnt gone into it yet. She has only sat on the side. See pics for reference.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 25, 2016)

And Trenor, where do you get the deco for your enclosures? I checked out your photo thread, and it your enclosures look really nice.


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 25, 2016)

It would be very nice if you could stick to using scientific names. 
A.geniculata would be a nice T to help you on your way to OW. 
What is it exactly what you like about them so much? Maybe people could give better NW options if they know what you're looking for.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 25, 2016)

Like about OW T's? I just have a fascination with Africa and Asia, and I love the colors on the OW's, and the jungle habitat they live in.


----------



## Trenor (Sep 25, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> And Trenor, where do you get the deco for your enclosures? I checked out your photo thread, and it your enclosures look really nice.


Thanks, I enjoy putting them together.

I get deco from several places.

I use cork tubes and cork tiles from amazon. I bought a box of tubes a while back and I still have half a box left. The cork tile ended up doing 1 adult ,2 juvie, and 7 sling enclosures with enough left to do one more juvie or two sling enclosures. It's a great base for mounting plants in the enclosure.

The plants I get from local hobby stores. I buy extra when they go on sale. I'm fond of the vine plants that allow you to pull off leaves in 2-3 leaf clusters. Add a little hot glue and stick them where you need them. I don't like ordering these online because I like to see the leaf size and how it is made prior to buying.

One thing I am looking for is long/soft grey/green moss. Everything we have here at the hobby store is brittle and rough. I've not looked heavy online but I'm also leery of buying a big bag till I know it's what I'm looking for. Once I find what I want I'll add this to help hide the glue better and dress up the cork.

Good luck.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 25, 2016)

So you glue your stuff together? With what kind of glue? And is it safe for the T?


----------



## Trenor (Sep 25, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> So you glue your stuff together? With what kind of glue? And is it safe for the T?


I use hot glue for non glass enclosures. I think most kinds are safe but if you buy the craft sticks I know they are safe for kids, Ts etc. I cut and layout everything. Then glue it all together and once it sets up I trim all the hot glue strings and tidy things up.

Just make sure you use enough glue and you let everything harden up before introducing your T. 

I try to prep my enclosures ahead of time when I'm rehousing or getting new Ts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 26, 2016)

What are yiur guy's opinions on a Camaroon Red? I really want an OW. I am almost for sure getting a Salmon Pink, but I would like other suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Trenor (Sep 26, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> What are yiur guy's opinions on a Camaroon Red? I really want an OW. I am almost for sure getting a Salmon Pink, but I would like other suggestions. Thanks!


You really want an OW, apparently any OW will do, just as long as it's an OW. That's like saying you really want someone to love, anyone will do, as long as you can say your in love. 

I've seen people get OW Ts for a lot of reasons. I've just never seen someone get an OW just so they have an OW.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 26, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> White striped birdeater was the one Jamies has. I mistook that for A gen. Anyone know where I can get a A. geniculata online? Also, any new-world T's that are close to OW, so that I can get some experience with that? I really like OW T's.


Psalmopoeus irminia or cambrigei.
there plenty of awesome NW spiders, getting a OW just to get a OW is silly.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 26, 2016)

I want an OW because they seem more interesting and colorful. I dont want an OW just to have one. OW T's seem to posess a certain charm to me.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 26, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I want an OW because they seem more interesting and colorful. I dont want an OW just to have one. OW T's seem to posess a certain charm to me.


tarantulas are the same all over. OWs are nothing different. the only colorful OW genera i can think of off the top of my head, Poecilotheria, Hapactira, P murinus, L violaceopes, Phormingochilus, C fimbriatus. i can think of a dozen colorful NW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 26, 2016)

I also dont want just NW T's. What do you guys reccomend other than previously mentioned? I read somewhere that Camaroon Red is a good T, just want your guys opinion.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 26, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I want an OW because they seem more interesting and colorful. I dont want an OW just to have one. OW T's seem to posess a certain charm to me.


They have the charm of high venom potency and lighting quick movement. Also the added bonus of sending an adult to the ER in intense pain with symptoms lasting well over a week with s8me species. I would just wait. Practice getting used to high speed NW Ts  Psalmopoeus is a good one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 26, 2016)

Also, what sibstrate would you guys reccomend for terrerstrials? Is coconut fiber good? I got a big bag of that.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 26, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> I also dont want just NW T's. What do you guys reccomend other than previously mentioned? I read somewhere that Camaroon Red is a good T, just want your guys opinion.


you really have to learn the scientific names. Cameroon red? i have no idea what that even is, do you mean a Hysteocrates sp.? 
coco fibers fine.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 26, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> Also, what sibstrate would you guys reccomend for terrerstrials? Is coconut fiber good? I got a big bag of that.


cocoanut fiber is my sub of choice, I just don't like the feeling of having real dirt in the enclosures. You can use top soil its way cheaper.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 26, 2016)

It is going to take me a while to learn scientific names

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 26, 2016)

@cooperevans001 slow down...breathe in......and out......in....and out.....I know it's exciting at first seeing all the different species and the "want" factor is unreal. This hobby is one where you cannot get ahead of yourself. wanting to buy OWs is like having your very first guitar lesson and and the next week trying to play Van Halen's eruption. The T hobby is one where experience is the best way to gauge yourself, watch and read as much as you can but without progressing with real T you will almost always be under-prepared.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 26, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> It is going to take me a while to learn scientific names


just be warned some people wont know what youre talking about when you use common names.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Sep 26, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> just be warned some people wont know what youre talking about when you use common names.


Like me. I halfway refuse to even entertain the discussion if common names are used. 

I don't understand the fascination with OW tarantulas, I really don't. You won't enjoy a pet that you're scared of. Want aggression? Go with N. coloratovillosus or A. geniculata. Want colors? Go with C. cyaneopubescens or any Avic. Want a display spider? Go with any Brachypelma or Aphonopelma. The list goes on. 

In general, OW tarantulas are skittish, reclusive, and frankly display boring coloration (with the exception of Poecilotheria). 

I'm going to be frank. If you want OW just so you can "run with the big boys" or whatever other perception you may have, then don't. Not one person is impressed by what spiders another keeps beyond the rare factor. Some of the most experienced keepers on this forum have almost entirely NW specimens because of the reasons I've already listed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## symbol (Sep 27, 2016)

I just got into the hobby myself. I *love* brightly coloured Ts. I love interesting patterns and markings. I have spent many hours looking at photographs and drooling over beautiful spiders. Every time I see something that I particularly like, I add it to my list. Right now, I've got ~35 species on my spider list -- most of them impressively colourful. Of those 35, eight are OW. Just sayin'...

Like blues? Take a look at _Pterinopelma sazimai_ or _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_.
Like greens? Check out _Phormictopus sp. green_ or maybe even _Ephebopus uatuman_.
Reds? _Euathlus sp. red_ or _Brachypelma boehmei_ are solid choices.
Orange? What about a _Tapinauchenius gigas_?
Purple? Got you covered with _Avicularia purpurea_ and _Tapinauchenius violaceus_!
I don't have much in the way of yellows on my list, but you could always look for _Euathlus sp. yellow_.
If you like the look of a nice smooth, velvety black then _Grammostola pulchra_ really can't be beat.
If you want something with lots of different colours all in one spider, then _Avicularia versicolor_ are a great choice. Beautiful blue slings/juvies that mature into wonderfully colourful adults.
If you go in more for really crisp, distinctive patters, then take a look at _Psalmopoeus irminia_ and/or _Hapalopus sp. Colombia_.
Looking for a dramatic change in colouration and/or markings from sling to adult? _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_, most _Avicularia spp._, and many _Pamphobeteus spp._ share that trait.

Want a tarantula with some attitude? _Ephebopus murinus_ or _Grammostola iheringi_ might be good places to start.
Looking for impressive size? _Lasiodora parahybana_'s got you covered! (Although _Acanthoscurria geniculata_ and _Lasiodora difficilis_ are also great and get to about the same size.)
Do you fancy a speed demon? Pretty much any _Tapinauchenius sp._ or _Psalmopoeus sp._ will fill that niche.
Want something that lacks urticating hairs/setae? _Tapinauchenius_ and _Psalmopoeus_ fit that bill too!
Looking for something of a taxonomic oddity? Check out the _Ephebopus_ genus: They're fossorial (burrowing) spiders in an otherwise arboreal family. They're NW tarantulas that *don't* have urticating hairs on their abdomens like most other NW Ts, but *do* have them on their pedipalps. The slings tend to be arboreal and web up bromeliads, but move to the ground at some point to dig burrows amongst the leaf litter. Very cool! Plus there are some absolutely gorgeous spiders in that genus! Really stunning colours/markings. I've currently got three _Ephebopus spp._ on my wishlist.

To be clear, some of the species I've mentioned here are more difficult to keep than others. Some have more complicated husbandry. Others are fairly defensive and/or extremely fast. And some may be somewhat difficult to find or moderately expensive if/when you do find them for sale.
There are also loads of other species that fit all of the categories I've listed above. These are just the first one or two that come to mind off the top of my head (mostly from my own wishlist).

You say that you want OW Ts because they seem more interesting/colourful, but you don't seem to be that willing to even look at NW species to begin with. Do a bit of reading/research. Do some Google image searches. Look through some of the gallery pictures on the boards here. Get more of a feel for what's out there and available. And, please, use the scientific names! Even if you don't know what they are off the top of your head, it only takes a moment to Google it and copy paste the name into your post. Common names are imprecise at best most of the time. Much better to give a scientific name and have folks actually know what you're talking about and able to give meaningful responses. 

ETA: Another great blue spider if you're after more of a teal-y, gunmetal-y blue is _Ischnocolinae sp. Dominican Republic_.

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 27, 2016)

Aside the fact that I don't know what a Cameroon Red is supposed to be (since I don't care about common names), you need to slow down. If this hobby requires something then it's patience. And it'll teach you exactly that if you decided to stick with it. In addition, common sense goes a long way with wild , predatory animals too!

NW or OW doesn't matter really. You can end up wiht a grumpy Avicularia versicolor and a doll Psalmopoeus irminia as much, as you can end up with a calm Poecilotheria subfusca while having a really high-strung Heterothelle villosella. "General" behavior doesn't mean "carved in stone", ya know?  Besides, if you end up with an animal that essentially scares you to the point where you don't really want to do maintenance, rehouse, even feed - what's the point of owning it? 

There are plenty of species in the NW genera that are still pretty high-strung (generally), but without the potent venom of an OW that can send you to the hospital. And the hospital won't do much anyways - you get bit? You'll have to ride it out - period. 

Enough of that though. I think many on here including myself are a bit worried you're looking to get a defensive OW for the wrong reasons. I know, you said coloration, behavior and habitat. All of that, you can have with a NW too. Don't get me wrong: You can do what you want! We can't tell you what to do, but if you want advice, help or the like, perhaps considering the answers received would yield better results overall? 

That said, get a NW terrestrial is my advice. And I wouldn't suggest something high-strung if you're still trying to learn. Do you research, read read read read read. That's the best you can before acquiring any animal of any species. Preparation beats impulse buys with later surprise any time in my book.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Sep 27, 2016)

cooperevanyour home said:


> It is going to take me a while to learn scientific names


If you want to do your homework on reading up the care requirements for different species, you'll just HAVE to learn scientific names. If you use common names in searches, you'll end up with crappy articles or YouTube-look-at-me-im-tough!- kind of movies which won't prepare you at all for the species you're looking in to. 
The scientific names aren't really harder than common names. Lasiodora parahybana is a lot easier to pronounce than salmon pink birdeater, imo. On the Dutch forum, you are even required to use scientific names. Using common names will make you the laughing stock on that forum. 
Fortunately, it isn't as harsh here, but it still shows you've done proper homework when referring animals by their scientific name. 
I think EulersK and Sturm are giving sound advice. 
However, if you insist on getting an OW, you could try to go for a Ceratogyrus species, or Augacephalus.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey all, got a new photo thread. See it *Here: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cooperevans001s-photo-thread.287536/. *Also, do you guys know how to add info under my posts? I see alot of you guys have it, and I want to put a link to my photo thread there. Also, thanks for all the info. I will try to get some scientific names memorized. Another reason I like OW T's is I want a variety. I would like to have experience in both, and add variety to my collection. Thanks!


----------



## Trenor (Sep 27, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> Hey all, got a new photo thread. See it *Here: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/cooperevans001s-photo-thread.287536/. *Also, do you guys know how to add info under my posts? I see alot of you guys have it, and I want to put a link to my photo thread there. Also, thanks for all the info. I will try to get some scientific names memorized. Another reason I like OW T's is I want a variety. I would like to have experience in both, and add variety to my collection. Thanks!


You can add it to your signature and it'll be included when you post. If you go to the upper right hand corner and click on your profile photo a drop down will appear full of items. One of them is a signature link. Open that up and write the text you want/assign colors of you wish/and use the chain to link it to the URL for your photo thread.

Good lock.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## EulersK (Sep 27, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> Another reason I like OW T's is I want a variety. I would like to have experience in both, and add variety to my collection.


Understandable with wanting variety and experience, but that's exactly what we're talking about. There is _huge_ variety in NW, and experience is what we're worried about when talking about OW species. Those are spiders you should work your way up to, not spiders that you should get immediately. 

If you want the experience of an OW, look into Tapinuachenius. It's thought to be the fastest genus out there, and they're not afraid to show their speed. They just don't have the venom of an OW. 

As for a variety to your collection... there are dozens of NW genera and hundreds of species. That should keep you busy for a long time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 27, 2016)

Okay, my next T is an old world. Probably a L. Parahybana. I will look atound some too.


----------



## EulersK (Sep 27, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> Okay, my next T is an old world. Probably a L. Parahybana. I will look atound some too.


That's... not an OW species  It's a great spider, though. Grows like a weed.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 27, 2016)

It is from Brasil.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Sep 27, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> It is from Brasil.


Right, so it's a New World. Old Wold tarantulas are native to Asia, Africa, and Australia. New World tarantulas are native to the America's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 27, 2016)

You said it wasn't an OW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Sep 27, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> You said it wasn't an OW.


Aaaaand now I'm lost  Let's start over. 

L. parahybana is a New World species, as it is native to South America. Thus, it is not an Old World species.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 27, 2016)

NW is North and South america.. everything else like Africa, Asia, and Australia are OW and where most defensive species come from.


----------



## Trenor (Sep 27, 2016)

cooperevans001 said:


> You said it wasn't an OW.


Brasil is in South America so it's NW. North and South America are NW T. Everything else is OW. 

It's a great T you'll enjoy it.


----------



## cooperevans001 (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh, sorry, I am all backwards.

Reactions: Coffee 1


----------



## EulersK (Sep 27, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> NW is North and South america.. Africa, Asia, Australia are OW and where most defensive species come from.


Not necessarily true. My most defensive species are all NW. Other than P. murinus and C. fimbriatus, I actually don't own an overly defensive OW.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 27, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Not necessarily true. My most defensive species are all NW. Other than P. murinus and C. fimbriatus, I actually don't own an overly defensive OW.


*most*

nearly all my OW are defensive, dont know what your OWs are on..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Sep 27, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> *most*
> 
> nearly all my OW are defensive, dont know what your OWs are on..


Heroin, for the most part.

But with only two exceptions, all of my OW's are terrestrial. Perhaps that would explain our delta.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 27, 2016)

Here you go. Maps rule.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 27, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Heroin, for the most part.
> 
> But with only two exceptions, all of my OW's are terrestrial. Perhaps that would explain our delta.


pot works wonders for calming them down. 

my meanest specimens are H. sp. hercules, P. muticus, C marshalli, P murinus.


----------



## EulersK (Sep 27, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> pot works wonders for calming them down.
> 
> my meanest specimens are H. sp. hercules, P. muticus, C marshalli, P murinus.


And my meanest are P. murinus, A. geniculata, P. cancerides, and G. porteri  I'm sure the P. muticus will develop some attitude eventually, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 27, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Old Wold tarantulas are native to Asia, Africa, and Australia.


And Europe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 27, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Here you go. Maps rule.


It's not fair that Antarctica is never considerated if you ask me. It's like that old man waiting for his sons, the sons he raised with many sacrifices, to pay him a visit in the hospice, but, deluded as always, returns inside alone

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Trenor (Sep 27, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> It's not fair that Antarctica is never considerated if you ask me. It's like that old man waiting for his sons, the sons he raised with many sacrifices, to pay him a visit in the hospice, but, deluded as always, returns inside alone


You find a T living there and I'll add it to the map.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 27, 2016)

Trenor said:


> You find a T living there and I'll add it to the map.


Not only that, even on a mere 360° history/geographical level  <-- pure finest pundits of once a la "Le tour du monde en quatre-vingts jours"


----------



## Trenor (Sep 27, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Not only that, even on a mere 360° history/geographical level  <-- pure finest pundits of once a la "Le tour du monde en quatre-vingts jours"


That was a great book. 

Antarctica  takes a hit on maps because of the way map projection works. That is also why Greenland is almost the same size as Canada.


----------

